# john deere f525



## monsterman88 (Jul 12, 2012)

hey guys i just got a jd f525 from sister sat in yard for 1 year and she just gave it to me . i just had to pump up the tires and charge battery .i got it to crank but no spark is their a saftey anywhere i might be missing i tryed to take sark plug out and held against metal but nothing .i just dont know if i need a new sark thingey dont know what its calded or what.i going to buy a manuel but in mean time.i took deck off prob didnt do it right either because it wasnt very easy.but there was a cable i unhooked didnt know if that could be part of my prob .just dont knows.


----------



## monsterman88 (Jul 12, 2012)

*need help with jd f525*

i cant seem to get any spark ,not sure if there is a saftey im missing or if the spark thing is not working


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

If it is like the F525 I worked on for a local guy, it may be that the trigger module is shot. It was bolted to the side of the engine and had wires leading up to the ignition coil under the shroud. You can buy an oem Kawasaki one for big bucks ($75 IIRC) or you can buy a module from Oregon or Stens ($10-15) that will work just as well. I used an Oregon one on his engine and it fired right up. If you look around online, you can find directions on how to test the module to see if it is any good. You can look up the part number at https://jdparts.deere.com/servlet/com.deere.u90.jdparts.view.publicservlets.HomeUnsigned. John Deere is a self servicing OEM, so they cover all the engine parts as well. Kawasaki doesn't show the parts breakdowns for their engines on John Deere equipment.


----------

